# outdoor: male plants....how early can u tell?



## FIBOCYCLE (Jul 29, 2005)

Im growing at approx 45deg north latitude... harvest is usually between OCT 2-10th. (planted in ground 3 weeks old June 6th)  I am wondering at what stage it is possible to identify male plants ( ie: the flowers starting to form visibly). Using June 6th as day 1...at what day would you approximate visible signs. ( ie: days  80-90? )


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jul 29, 2005)

There is no set date, or # of days.
Different strains strat to bud at different times.
I'm growing 4 plants each of 4 different strains, and of those, 4 are already budding, 4 will start very soon (within a week), 4, are putting on secondary growth (they'll start to flower in about 2--3 weeks), and the remaining 4 plants are still in full veg mode and probably won't show until the first week of Sept.

It's soo easy to tell.  Males grow balls (pollen sacs), lots of 'em, and it's usually at least 3--4 days between when they are visible and when they open and begin to shed their pollen.

P.S. another change that occurs during the first 3 weeks of budding is "the stretch".  Plants grow taller at an amazing rate.  If you have a number of plants of the same strain, the tallest ones will generally be males.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jul 29, 2005)

One more thing--plants need extra N during the stretch, so keep using veg nutes until the buds first begin to form before switching to flowering nutes.


----------



## FIBOCYCLE (Aug 2, 2005)

thx bud...another  question:  I have a female Northern Lights clone about 50 metres from the "unknown sex  strain" ( separated by heavy bush). I assume this virgin sensi yummy bud plant is in jeopardy of being pollenated by the possible males in the other area. Is this true.?


----------



## GanjaGuru (Aug 2, 2005)

Male pollen has been known to carry for miles.
Pollen is usually disbursed by wind, although insects can carry a bit here and there.
To be sure, rip up any males as soon as the balls appear, before they open and shed pollen.


----------

